# Anyone use a Balzout Plotter mount (I didn’t pick the name:)



## CarpPete (3 mo ago)

Looking for a mount that is NOT RAM!

came across these guys: www.balzoutllc.com

Looks like they target bass guys. Was wondering if anyone has used one.

thanks


----------



## MELank (Jul 9, 2019)

Yep. The best. Love mine.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I do, love em.


----------



## Whip (Apr 23, 2021)

Rock solid, love it.


----------



## CarpPete (3 mo ago)

That’s 3/3… enough for me! Thanks


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

I have a Balzout (Simrad EVO3 9”) and a Russell Marine mount (HDS Carbon 12”), both mounts are really good. The Russell comes with a 3” and 6” arm.









RMP Versa Mount


RMP Versa MountIf you are looking for an adjustable mounting option for your electronics your search is OVER! Meet the NEW Russell Marine Products Versa Mount! The Versa Mount will accommodate units from 7” to 16” from all major brands, comes standard with 3” and 6” bars, all mounting hardware...




www.russellmarineproducts.com


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I had one on the upper helm of my Aquasport that worked great, and was actually stronger than the metal mount for my Simrad 9” that was bent by an overhanging tree limb while trailering.

Although I did need to use a screwdriver or something to tighten it down enough so it didn’t vibrate loose and start wiggling while running across chop. May not be a problem when mounted down low.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Solid mount...will buy again


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Tons of bass guys around here (SE TN) use them. Solid!


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm a fan, its the most robust mount out there.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

I bought the railblaza hexx mount because I wanted a removable one and have been very impressed. The balzout is a high quality mount, but not as function for me. If you have a console, I’d go balzout for sure.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Only one I would ever buy.


----------



## Akwakop (Aug 2, 2017)

Love mine. Far superior to a RAM mount, especially in choppy conditions.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Great mount. Awful name.


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

I have one I'm willing to sell. I had it installed on my last skiff but ended up not needing it on the new one. Happy to send pics over.


----------

